# [Allianz]: FauleStudis wants you [Arthas, Kel-Thuzad, Vek`lor, Wrathbringer]



## Wooziie (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo, liebe *Allianz *!

Einer der mit Abstand ältesten (gegründet am 12.02.2005) und erfolgreichsten Gilden des Servers [Arthas] - *ALLIANZ* rekrutiert nach einer Raidpause wieder für ihren Raid! Wir suchen Progress- und Erfolgsorientierte Spieler, um unseren Rang auf dem Server zurückerlangen! Dafür brauchen wir euch, um unsere Reihen zu stärken und uns neu zu etablieren.

Zunächst werden wir im NHC/HC Bereich raiden und unser Gear optimieren. Wenn sich der Raidkader weiter formiert hat, ist unser Ziel selbstverständlich den Mythic-Content zu clearen, bevor neuer Content erscheint!

Vorrangig gesuchte Klassen:
- Heiler: Schamanen, Druiden, Priester
- Ranged-DDs: Jäger, Warlocks, Mages, ELE-Schamane!

Sollte eure Klasse nicht aufgeführt sein, nicht traurig sein. Für exzellente Spieler jeder Klasse ist in unserer Gilde immer ein Platz!

Unsere Raidzeiten:
Mittwoch 19-23 Uhr
Sonntag 19-23 Uhr
Montag 19-23 Uhr

Wir raiden nicht viel, dafür aber intensiv: wenn es darauf ankommt, wird bei uns Vollgas gegeben. Wer diesen Anforderungen wie auch Belastungen nicht stand hält, häufiger afk muss oder verspätet zu Raids erscheint, für den sind wir die falsche Wahl. Außerdem muss in euch ein starker Progresswille vorhanden sein. Wer nicht bereit ist zu wipen oder Repkosten zu bezahlen ist bei uns falsch. Wir erwarten eine sehr hohe Raidattendance zumal wir ohnehin nur 3 Raidtage haben.


Folgende Voraussetzung sollten bei einer Bewerbung berücksichtigt werden:

*1. Persönliche Vorraussetzungen*

- Mindestens 18 Jahre alt
- Eine gewisse geistige Reife sollte vorhanden sein, Teamfähigkeit
- TS3 mit funktionierendem Headset & keine Scheu davor haben es auch zu benutzen
- Vernünftiges Internet und Hardware!

Im Großen und ganzen suchen wir gesellige, nette Teamplayer, die bereit sind sich für die Gilde zu engagieren und einzubringen. Wir suchen keine Christiano Ronaldos!

*2. Erfahrungen und InGame:*

Kenntnis der eigenen Klasse: Wenn ihr für eure optimale Rotation erst Guides lesen müsst, sind wir die falsche Wahl für euch. Wer sich nicht theorycrafttechnisch mit ihr befasst hat und uns z.B. Equip-, Gem- oder Spec-Wahl nicht plausibel erläutern kann, für den ist unsere Gilde die falsche.

- DD: wir erwarten adäquates Movement und eine optimale DPS
- Heal: Raidübersicht und eine ruhige Hand ist das AO! Wir suchen Heiler die starke HPS Werte in jeder Situation bringen und nicht bei jeder Voidzone die Nerven verlieren

Raiderfahrung vor MoP bzw. aus anderen anspruchsvollen MMOs sind von Vorteil, jedoch keine zwingende Vorraussetzung. Erfahrungen mit geschafften CMs in WOD sind ebenfalls von großem Vorteil. Euer Gear muss dem Content entsprechend gesockelt und enchantet sein! Aktuell sollte euer ILVL mindestens 655 oder höher betragen!

Im Raid gilt:
- Prepotting, Flasks und Bufffood sind absolut nötig; wer nicht bereit ist "Buffs" zu farmen ist bei uns falsch!
- Bereitschaft zu Progress, auch Wipes & Rep-Kosten in Kauf zu nehmen

Insgesamt sind wir ein geselliger Haufen mit sehr angenehmer Gildenatmosphäre. Wir erwarten, dass auch ihr euch in unsere Gildengemeinschaft einfügt!

Bei Interesse kann man sich vorab ingame an Talin, Taktik oder Wooziie (woozie#2556).

Desweiteren ist eine ausführliche und aussagekräftige Bewerbung auf unserer HP gern gesehen auch wenn du ein Spieler bist deren Klasse wir grade nicht suchen sollten!

Wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt, freuen wir uns sehr von euch zu hören!

Liebe Grüße,

Woozie


----------

